# looking for a 11' setup



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey, I'd like to get a one piece 11' rod and reel setup for surf fishing. I have a Penn 850 on a 9' rod now. Can you guys make some recommendations on an 11' setup? Thank you!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a 10' rod and reel I'd sell to ya for 30 bucks? No name brand,I think it came from Kmart.


----------



## pjk91 (Mar 19, 2012)

I use a lamiglass 11' two piece, MH 2-8oz. The sweet spot is around 4oz plus chunk of bluefish or other bait fish for max distance off the ground cast - about 100-120yards for me using a Penn525mag on setting 2. 

Occasionally I'll get bold and remove all mag and really crank one out there and I'll probably get around 150yds, but I don't do it very often because I'm not consistent enough in the cast. Blow ups still happen for me.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

drifterfisher said:


> I have a 10' rod and reel I'd sell to ya for 30 bucks? No name brand,I think it came from Kmart.


I want to get a 11', appreciate the offer though!


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

pjk91 said:


> I use a lamiglass 11' two piece, MH 2-8oz. The sweet spot is around 4oz plus chunk of bluefish or other bait fish for max distance off the ground cast - about 100-120yards for me using a Penn525mag on setting 2.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get bold and remove all mag and really crank one out there and I'll probably get around 150yds, but I don't do it very often because I'm not consistent enough in the cast. Blow ups still happen for me.


ok...have you ever had any issues w/ the two piece? Sure would be easier to haul. I haven't been able to find any 11' one piece on the net. 
I need to look at that 525, not familiar with it.


----------



## pjk91 (Mar 19, 2012)

No issues. It's a beast and you really need to load the rod for max distance. Make sure you have a 60-100lb shock leader about 15-20ft long and you can load that up all you want without fear of snapping off your lead when it reaches terminal velocity.


----------



## pjk91 (Mar 19, 2012)

The Penn 525mag is a coventional reel. For spincasting long range, there are other options. I use a Penn Battle 6000 for long spin casting.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

The Penn TRQS9-B sure is a cool looking reel. I could get hooked into something big enough to "warrant' needing this reel right? Attempt at justifying buying one... 

pjk91, I do need to get a shock leader setup. What knot are you using to tie it to the rest of the spool?


----------



## pjk91 (Mar 19, 2012)

I use a Uni to Uni knot. Torque is probably a great reel, but I wouldn't use it on the beach. I'd cry if it was dragged into the water, knocked over, dropped...etc. Battle series is good. Disposable is not the word I'm looking for, but you probably get what I mean.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I think Ron at rod n reel depot in west pensacola has some one piece fiber glass blanks that would fit the bill.

other wise I can highly recomend the Cast Pro 11' 2 to 5oz two piece rod
It will not dissapoint you.
Another would be a Black Mamba from torqued solutions .com


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

11', 1-piece... Only custom... I'd get a hold of Ron from rod and reel depot... He's the only one I know that can build a custom 1-piece 11'. He just built a 12' 1-piece for myself with stainless guides, and it's AWESOME!!!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought a Alvey 12' (#625) and am pairing it up with a 550C5 Alvey reel this winter (all 4 days of it). After viewing the vids on youtube I thought it would be a great adventure to try a "down under" rig in our gulf waters for the surf. Good luck with whatever you decide.
The vid;


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, I think I'm going to go with a 2 piece, or 3 piece. Senses got ahold of me, and I really don't have a good way to transport a one piece. I'm looking at the Team Ala rod, it's a 3 piece 13'! I'm not sure I'll like the rubber grip on it though, would rather have cork. I'm also a little concerned that I"ll break it during cast or fishing...may just take some getting used to.

Now that I've decided to go with muli piece, any thoughts on poles? I want to spend my money proper, on the pole first, then worry about getting a good reel.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

stay away from the 3 piece!!! on my longer rods i go with 1 piece eglass lamiglasses or seekers if u can find an old fenwick even better if u cant travel with that i get it i keep a 10 ft 2 piece uglystick with me at all times as a spare keep in mind a long 1 piece rod is neither easy to wrap or to pay someone a resonable price to build it it will run u close to 200 at most shops just for labor but if u want the best deal for the money and dont want a 1 piece rod go with an ugly stick 12 ft its 2 pieces and u can get 1 for around 70 at wallmart its not built perfect but for the money u cant beat it its a tough blank and the ferel connection is good


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

For a spinner star makes an 11' aerial 2 piece i paired it with my 750, or for a conventional i love my daiwa emcast 11' paired w/ my saltist 30, it is probably the best casting combo that i have ever laid my hands on. but there is nothing wrong with the other combo... i just prefer conventionals...


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

I gotta 14' 2-piece custom with a penn 8500ss, 50#pp that I don't use much. It's just gotta lot of sentimental value to it. But I'd agree and stay away from 3-piece. You lose to much on the 3-piece. I'd stay with at least 2-piece and if you can work it, save the money and just buy the 1-piece.

I'm building a rack for my truck to carry 12' rods. 12' 1x4s, run some sched 40 like a ladder and pipe wrap it. bunji cord'em down so they don't bounce and slap some reflectors on the end so the folks don't try and run over ya...


----------



## KingKevin (Feb 17, 2012)

I have got the perfect rod for you. 11 ft fenwick. Call me. 623 3766.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Multi Piece Rods*

Maybe back in the covered wagon days, ferrules used to be made differently from the modern ferrules. They are an integral part of the rod and not a cause to worry.

I was given theTeam Alabama 13 foot 3 piece rod to test and evaluate and it passed with flying colors. I've beaten the heck out of it and it jeeps ticking.

I also have a 15 foot three piece spinning rod that I use for an anchor rod. It has survived the wars for some years now and hasn't broken yet. Knock on wood!

I have wrapped the 11 foot AFAW Estuary, both as a spinner and conventional, and it's a winner. Costs more than a Walmart Ugly Stick; however.

I also have the Torqued Solutions 11 foot 1-3 oz Black Mamba. So far, it's a winner both as conventional and spinner.

If you want a 11 foot one piece spinning rod, go see Ron. He had one in the lathe the other day when I visited his shop. JMHO C2


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

squirrel said:


> Well, I think I'm going to go with a 2 piece, or 3 piece. Senses got ahold of me, and I really don't have a good way to transport a one piece. I'm looking at the Team Ala rod, it's a 3 piece 13'! I'm not sure I'll like the rubber grip on it though, would rather have cork. I'm also a little concerned that I"ll break it during cast or fishing...may just take some getting used to.
> 
> Now that I've decided to go with muli piece, any thoughts on poles? I want to spend my money proper, on the pole first, then worry about getting a good reel.


 Get the team alabama, the thing casts like a rocket launcher and the guy stands behind them.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the input and guidance. I ordered the Team Ala rod! I'm stoked. Now I need a reel to match. Has anyone got any experience with the Torque line from Penn? I can't find any reviews on it.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

torqed solutions AKA Toe jam will sell you a magged abu along with the rod or he has a tica spinner at a good price. It's not my money of course,but you could probaly get one of each for less than a torque


----------



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

Try looking at the Penn Torque surf rods. They are fantastic, and available in surf casting or surf spinning versions. I think they are available in 10ft, 11ft and 12 ft models. I have two and wish I had bought them sooner.


----------

